# ESPN3 Access Removed For YouTube TV Subscribers



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

ESPN3 access was removed for YouTube TV subscribers just before college football games began on August 29.

YouTube TV Subscribers Lose Access to ESPN3 - Cord Cutters News

I noticed it last night, but didn't think too much about it, given the schedule of Thursday night games that was available. Per the linked article, Google has not commented on the removal of the ESPN3 access.

YTTV subscribers still have access to all other ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNU, ESPNNews, SEC Network, ACC Network and ESPN+ broadcasts (for those that are separately subscribed to ESPN+.)


----------



## TV_Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> ESPN3 access was removed for YouTube TV subscribers just before college football games began on August 29.
> 
> YouTube TV Subscribers Lose Access to ESPN3 - Cord Cutters News
> 
> ...


I noticed last night when I tried to watch some of the US Open. All along I thought I was getting access via my ISP by ESPN determining that the IP was from a provider that included ESPN3. Now I need to logoff YTTV and login to my ISP. Wonder if an ESPN login can handle multiple providers? If I added ESPN+ seems like I would have to juggle 3 sets of credentials for the ESPN app. Defeats the purpose of a single app if 3 sets of credentials are required. Better to split it into 3 apps each with its own credentials.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

TV_Guy said:


> I noticed last night when I tried to watch some of the US Open. All along I thought I was getting access via my ISP by ESPN determining that the IP was from a provider that included ESPN3. Now I need to logoff YTTV and login to my ISP. Wonder if an ESPN login can handle multiple providers? If I added ESPN+ seems like I would have to juggle 3 sets of credentials for the ESPN app. Defeats the purpose of a single app if 3 sets of credentials are required. Better to split it into 3 apps each with its own credentials.


I have my ATV4K box connected to my YTTV subscription. Your ESPN+ credentials merge into your ESPN app, regardless of provider. (Mine runs under my Apple ID.) I tried logging in with my ESPN.com account, also, in the settings. It didn't appear to affect anything. I don't know if I agree that they need separate apps, but I can see how it's a frustration in your situation.

Maybe the ESPN3 loss was a trade-off to add ACC Network without an increase in price? I'm just tossing darts out there.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

B. Shoe said:


> I have my ATV4K box connected to my YTTV subscription. Your ESPN+ credentials merge into your ESPN app, regardless of provider. (Mine runs under my Apple ID.) I tried logging in with my ESPN.com account, also, in the settings. It didn't appear to affect anything. I don't know if I agree that they need separate apps, but I can see how it's a frustration in your situation.
> 
> Maybe the ESPN3 loss was a trade-off to add ACC Network without an increase in price? I'm just tossing darts out there.





TV_Guy said:


> I noticed last night when I tried to watch some of the US Open. All along I thought I was getting access via my ISP by ESPN determining that the IP was from a provider that included ESPN3. Now I need to logoff YTTV and login to my ISP. Wonder if an ESPN login can handle multiple providers? If I added ESPN+ seems like I would have to juggle 3 sets of credentials for the ESPN app. Defeats the purpose of a single app if 3 sets of credentials are required. Better to split it into 3 apps each with its own credentials.


I saw this thread on the side on the DBS forum and thought that Directv was removing ESPN3 from our receivers as it didn't show enough of the thread title ........ anyway....

I FULLY agree that ESPN3 should have a separate app. It should also (obviously?) be part of the regular ESPN app but also be separate. For me, it is a PAIN to have everything that is on "real" TV and only on the app repeated and would love to have an easy source on my TV to have all the duplicates filtered out. It is also a pain with all the ESPN+ stuff mixed in, too. They basically have 3 services - The linear TV channel content, the ESPN3 content, and the ESPN3 content. Just an ESPN3 app would be perfect. It would address both situations.

That is sort of the way it is set up on the Directv receivers. You have to press a button to access the Directv version of the ESPN app, with the linear channels in a row across the top, a row of dumb videos in the middle, and ESPN3 content (live then replay) on the next line. But everything is all mixed together sportswise.


----------

